# no Grouse today



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

spent eight hours and now very sore legs after grouse. I help a man bale hay to hunt on his land. This time it back fired. He got his hay and i got nothing but could hand and ears for my effort. What was supposed to be excellent grouse cover with plenty of birds ended up being nice mature hard woods. The farmer must have thought that turkeys were grouse, they were in there. My dog was so tired that I had to lift her up and into the back of the truck. Well this time it did not work out but it will and has more times than not. I must say what a beutiful day to be out.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

SORRY I missed this post...
Have any pics of your dog and what kind?
Did you say turkey woods


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Glad you brought this back up. I had forgoten about this day of sore muscles. You know this section of woods did look turkeyish, now I am going to have to do some scouting. I am sure that I can get back in there, the farmer felt pretty bad that there were no grouse. 
Is there any other breed than English Setters. Sorry no pictures, I can hardly get the gun on the birds. How do you expect me to take picturs? hehehe


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

> Sorry no pictures, I can hardly get the gun on the birds. How do you expect me to take picturs? hehehe


hahahahaa that hit my funny bone


----------

